# After a Cancelled Cycle - Symptoms



## Aunty_drew (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi -  

I want to find out if there are any ladies out there who had experienced a cancelled cycle as a result of over-stimulation.  I was given too much FSH and as a result my estrogen overshot as early as Day 8.  I was unable to continue my cycle in fear of hyperstimulation.

I experienced the following the subsequent week after I stopped injection FSH, and would like to find out if any of these are normal (or at least have been experienced by any of you):

1) A fever for a few consecutive days.
2) Sore muscles - especially around the ovary with endometriosis - I literally hurt all the way from neck to thigh.
3)  Heavy period - which at Day 4 of my period yesterday became considerably heavier, and lots of heavy clotting.  What's with the clotting anyway    Was it from the `eggs' or was it the premature `lining'

Thanks if you can shed some light on this - and take care for now ladies,

Lv, Drew


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Drew - I cannot help with some of your questions but our situations are similar 'ish'.

I had my cyle cancelled as i had a very poor responce to the stims (apart from on follie which grew to 30mm, at the time of stopping the stims, god knows how much it grew after that) - i had a really bad pain and ache around the right side which is where the biggie was - it hurt to use the loo and to bend down - i also had pain at the very base of my back.  It was not very pleasant at all - i was walking like an 80 year old.

I have not had my next period yet and was thinking about the points you made, i am expecting a heavy one this time.  

I am going to have another go - however, i am a little worried as they are starting me on a much higher does and i fear the over sitmulation may happen as a consequence - what can you do though - you have to try dont you!!!!!!!

Let me know how you go on and i will keep you informed how things go when PD comes next week.

Good luck.

Jane 'bobbsie'


----------



## Aunty_drew (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Jane!

Thanks for your reply.  So they understimmed you?  I had that once as well - I ended up growing lots of little eggs, but they are only 6mm to 12mm at Day 14 so the doctor cancelled the cycle.  I think ideally they all have to average about 16mm to 23mm??

Yeah for me it also hurts when I move into a certain position, like leaning left or leaning right - probably because the super-enlarged ovary is rubbing against something.  But I am more worried about the clotting that I am getting.  My period came very early, it started lightly on Day 15 and continued on for quite a few days.  Hopefully you will have that AF soon and as soon as you get some rest - hopefully you will have a much better cycle!  

Good luck with your next one and I would love to hear from you again!!!

Lv Drew


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi drew - will keep in touch -- i received my new protocal today and i will be starting on 300 iu (not 450 which i feared   ) so we will see what happens this time, the pain in my side seems to have subsided a little over the last few days - hopefully thats a good sign.  

Speak soon.

Janey
X


----------

